# New Kettle grill



## garvinque (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got this from my local hardware store for 79.00 plus tax-85.40 out the door. Its a 22.5 kettle silver

Stock photo:
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















61hBbE64tDL__SL1500_.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 9, 2016






it was supposed to be the 18,5 kettle but the sign was on this kettle and they honored the price.


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 9, 2016)

Congrats, it will produce great food for years to come.  Heck of a great deal, enjoy.


----------



## garvinque (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks'


----------



## b-one (Jul 9, 2016)

Now you need to add the Cajun bandit expansion ring,rotisserie and Ribolator.:biggrin:













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Jun 26, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 9, 2016)

Great buy! You're going to love it. I have two I use regularly!


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 9, 2016)

b-one said:


> Now you need to add the Cajun bandit expansion ring,rotisserie and Ribolator.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you need the Cajun expansion ring for the rotisserie and ribulator? I've been planning on getting vortex, but I'm thinking that the rotisserie and ribulator would be cool to have. What other benefits to expansion ring?

Thanks B-one!


----------



## b-one (Jul 9, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Now you need to add the Cajun bandit expansion ring,rotisserie and Ribolator.:biggrin:
> ...



Yes you need to buy it all.the only other benefit I could think of you could most likely rig another rack in there maybe stacked but never really looked into it as I bought it only thinking of rotisserie and Ribolator. It's a no brainier triple play of fun but if on a budget get the Ribolator last it would be very handy for apps or similar items for a party!


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 9, 2016)

b-one said:


> Yes you need to buy it all.the only other benefit I could think of you could most likely rig another rack in there maybe stacked but never really looked into it as I bought it only thinking of rotisserie and Ribolator. It's a no brainier triple play of fun but if on a budget get the Ribolator last it would be very handy for apps or similar items for a party!



Thanks! They have been sold out of ribolaters since I first saw you post about it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2016)

Great buy!

They make so many accessories for the kettles nowadays!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 10, 2016)

That is a great deal I have the 18.5 with the rotisserie Lots of fun cooking with it

Richie


----------



## garvinque (Jul 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great buy!
> 
> They make so many accessories for the kettles nowadays!
> 
> Al


Weber 22 1/2" Kettle Performer/Gold Charcoal Ash Catcher Bowl Assembly                              found on Amazon.com . Ordering tomorrow and I had a extra River Country 3in face temp gauge.


----------



## garvinque (Jul 12, 2016)

*So a update on this Kettle purchase:*

1. Purchase kettle for 85.32 w/tax-Silver

2. Order GBS grill grate-37.97 w/tax

3. Order Ash Catcher 40.00 total tax,shipping

4.River Country temp gauge already had.                *Total purchase price=$163.29*

*Weber OTG out the door with NY State taxes=$160.92*

*  Pics!*













Weber Kettle 003.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 14, 2016


















Weber Kettle 005.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 14, 2016


















Weber Kettle 006.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 14, 2016


















Weber Kettle 008.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 14, 2016






*That's the Vortex for my Jumbo Joe! I have a Fire Butler coming on Monday will post more pics then.*

*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## garvinque (Jul 19, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my new Fire Butler.













Fire Butler 008.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 19, 2016






This is the replacement for the charcoal grate.













Fire Butler 006.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 19, 2016






The fire basket without searing grate, this would be the set up for low and slow.













Fire Butler 003.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 19, 2016


















Fire Butler 002.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 19, 2016






With the searing plate in place, this puts the charcoal super close to the grate for a great sear!













Fire Butler 010.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 19, 2016






The Lid/Griddle with this in place you can cook many different ways both low and slow and high heat griddle cooking.













Fire Butler 012.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 19, 2016






With the main grate in place. I hope to post a cook with the Fire Butler this weekend.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been wondering about getting a fire butler, let us know what you think.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 23, 2016)

40 bucks for the ash catcher kit? I paid 27 for mine. I am most likely getting the Santa Maria add-on by Gabby's Grills.


----------



## garvinque (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah that price was for shipping and tax plus the price of 27.99! And I also was looking at the Santa Maria add-on.


----------



## garvinque (Jul 23, 2016)

*












Rotisserie-photo-2.jpg



 garvinque
 Jul 23, 2016





What you think about this version? Here's their description of the New Attachment.*
[h2]Product Description[/h2]
Enjoy the new 22″ Gabbys Grills Rotisserie/Santa Maria Style Combo

We’ve combined the uniqueness of our 22 in Santa Maria style attachment with a fabulous Rotisserie kit, easy to assembly. This grill comes with everything you see in this photo for the knock out price of only $349 with free shipping. The Rotisserie functions with DC adaptor or battery operated, all included with this kit! Personally designed bracket are mounted to the side of gabbys grill to offer three levels of rotisserie enjoyment. These brackets are precisely placed not to interfere with high adjustment of the cooking grill. You can rotisserie a chicken one day then simply lift off the rotisserie kit and barbeque your delicious steaks with ease. This new designs operates as both a Santa Maria/Crank style grill or rotisserie. WOW!


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 23, 2016)

Never had any of the fancy accessories, but I still have the one Dad gave me in '95. It's not so pretty any more, what with the 1by 2s replacing the disintegrated handles and the gaffer's tape holding the legs on, but it still cooks like a new one. It's hard to beat a Weber Kettle....


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 23, 2016)

You know what......I am not into rotisserie. I have just never cared for it. I do not think it gives any better taste or tenderness. I will probably order it as a basic unit.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 24, 2016)

Make sure you get the grate that folds up at the sides so you can add briquets or wood on indirect cooking!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 24, 2016)

Lol....I grew up in Santa Maria. No public park or Agentine style barbecue has a flip up grate. I know what I am doing. Don't get caught up in that rotisserie or flip grate crap. Keep it basic and I promise you will enjoy it more.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 24, 2016)

Thumbs Up


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 24, 2016)

:yahoo:


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 24, 2016)

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 24, 2016)

:biggrin:


----------



## garvinque (Jul 26, 2016)

So for my first cook with the Fire Butler I decided to smoke 20ibs of pork and a 3ib beef chuck for my co-workers. I did a count of charcoal used prior to cook and the Fire Butler can hold without any wood in it a total of 135 pieces of KBB. I used a total of 11oz of wood a mixture of cherry and pecan, along with 15 lit charcoal and the wood then 109 KBB on top I started my cook. Now my problem I decided to add a water pan to this and that was the wrong thing to do it added so much moisture that I had to dump the ash pan because it start to fill with water. I used the bayou classic water pan inside the griddle under the some foil, I put a few holes in the foil to allow for the moisture to release and the water started to boil I used hot water to fill it with.

Some pics of the food just going on the Fire Butler, I didn't take any pics of the finish product my co-workers liked it but I wasn't satisfied so I will be doing another cook this coming Sunday and I will post pics from start to finish. But a few changes starting with filling the Fire Butler with all KBB a total of 135 pieces and use my Amazing Tube to add smoke during the cook.













fire  butler 003.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 26, 2016






This is the griddle seasoned. I did that in my oven just like I would cast iron.













fire  butler 006.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 26, 2016


















fire  butler 008.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 26, 2016


















fire  butler 009.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 26, 2016






The chuck was covered with Tanaka Dust!













fire  butler 010.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jul 26, 2016






The meat is on and you might be able to see the smoke starting to rise from the Fire Butler.

Again I will be doing another cook with full pictures taken from stat to finish, and the total cook time was 10 and I didn't refuel.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 26, 2016)

I will be watching this.  I just bought a cheap 22.5 webber


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 26, 2016)

There is only one thing I wish. I wish I could redoe the porcelain paint job. But it was free so I do not care. However I love the flavor. Of what this thing produces.....for its size and quality....I am so happy.


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 27, 2016)

Interesting.  I'll stay tuned for the next smoke.


----------



## b-one (Jul 27, 2016)

Fire butler? Intriguing,hope it works great.


----------



## smokedad (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a Weber 22.5" grill, and I wanted to try smoking some meat on it using indirect heating.  As this would be my first time using it for smoking, I was looking for advice on what to use for fuel and how to arrange it in the grill.  I have seen posts and videos of people using briquette charcoal and others that use hardwood lump charcoal. I know that sometimes the charcoal is arranged all on one side of the grill and the meat is on the other side over a pan of water or other liquid.  I have also seen the pan of liquid surrounded by charcoal, but that doesn't seem very indirect to me.   

For the wood, I have seen people use wood chunks and say that is better than wood chips, I assume for the amount of time it will burn and produce smoke..   All I have at home now are wood chips, but I think I could get bigger pieces if need be. 

I know that some of this is based on personal preference, but being new to smoking I don't have a preference yet.  Any advice based on experience or preference would be much appreciated.


----------



## jasper7 (Aug 19, 2016)

smokedad said:


> I have a Weber 22.5" grill, and I wanted to try smoking some meat on it using indirect heating.  As this would be my first time using it for smoking, I was looking for advice on what to use for fuel and how to arrange it in the grill.  I have seen posts and videos of people using briquette charcoal and others that use hardwood lump charcoal. I know that sometimes the charcoal is arranged all on one side of the grill and the meat is on the other side over a pan of water or other liquid.  I have also seen the pan of liquid surrounded by charcoal, but that doesn't seem very indirect to me.
> 
> For the wood, I have seen people use wood chunks and say that is better than wood chips, I assume for the amount of time it will burn and produce smoke..   All I have at home now are wood chips, but I think I could get bigger pieces if need be.
> 
> I know that some of this is based on personal preference, but being new to smoking I don't have a preference yet.  Any advice based on experience or preference would be much appreciated.


I set things up with the charcoal (I prefer briquette) on one side of the grate, and a drip pan on the other.  Over the fire I place a water pan , and the food over the drip pan, both on the cooking grate level.  That way I can baste the meat with its own drippings.  As far as wood goes I use chunks, but the best way to use chips on charcoal, is to make a foil pouch.  Take tin foil, put a handful of chips on one half, fold other half over, and fold outside edges to close.  Cut a few slit on top side to let the smoke out.  Hope this helps.


----------



## smokedad (Aug 22, 2016)

I took the leap and did my first small smoke on my Weber grill this weekend.  I had a small sirloin steak that I did using indirect heating.  I had some seasoned hickory wood that I got from a local sawmill and cut into chunks and put a few on the hot charcoal.  I even remembered a drip pan.  I put a marinade on it, let it sit in the fridge for an hour or 2, and then put it on the grill.  I found a meat thermometer that my dear wife had bought for me and had that in the steak to monitor the internal temp.  the extra flavor that the smoke added was wonderful, and I don't think I can go back to regular grilling again.  The postings on this website helped me greatly with this.


----------



## smokedad (Aug 22, 2016)

> I set things up with the charcoal (I prefer briquette) on one side of the grate, and a drip pan on the other.  Over the fire I place a water pan , and the food over the drip pan, both on the cooking grate level.  That way I can baste the meat with its own drippings.  As far as wood goes I use chunks, but the best way to use chips on charcoal, is to make a foil pouch.  Take tin foil, put a handful of chips on one half, fold other half over, and fold outside edges to close.  Cut a few slit on top side to let the smoke out.  Hope this helps.


Jasper7, do you soak the chips in water before you put them in the foil, or do they go in dry?  A lot of what I have read about using chips says to soak them first to get more smoke.


----------



## jasper7 (Aug 22, 2016)

smokedad said:


> Jasper7, do you soak the chips in water before you put them in the foil, or do they go in dry?  A lot of what I have read about using chips says to soak them first to get more smoke.


No I don't soak wood chips, you just produce more steam, not more smoke.  I prefer to use chunks, but the tin foil method is the best way I know of to use chips with charcoal.


----------



## meskc (Aug 23, 2016)

I just picked up a new Kettle master touch from Wal-Mart for $99.00 could not pass it up.  The had two more almost picked up all three to give the other to away,but wife would not have been happy. I have a MES smoker already. Looking forward to smoking in this, that way I have options.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 24, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Make sure you get the grate that folds up at the sides so you can add briquets or wood on indirect cooking!


I have that....my one complaint....needs to be a longer opening.


----------



## smokedad (Aug 25, 2016)

I am looking for a thermometer to put on my Weber grill to monitor the cooking temp.  Any suggestions as to which one to get, or features I should be looking for?

Once I have one, would I be better installing it on the top of the grill or on the side to get accurate readings?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 25, 2016)

smokedad said:


> I am looking for a thermometer to put on my Weber grill to monitor the cooking temp.  Any suggestions as to which one to get, or features I should be looking for?
> 
> Once I have one, would I be better installing it on the top of the grill or on the side to get accurate readings?


I use one of my Maverick ET-732's  and run the wire through the upper vent lowering it down to the meat grate.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 25, 2016)

Tel Tru makes an excellent thermometer, and somewhere near the top would work, but keep in mind the probe is 3 or 4 inches long. A Maverick of some kind would be more versatile. You can get a basic one @ Home Depot for less than $20. Ones with a remote cost a bit more but you can carry the receiver around with you.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 26, 2016)

I just drilled a hole and put in a standard unit.


----------

